

Sign Petition to Repeal MA Software Use Tax - arthurgibson
https://www.change.org/petitions/massachusetts-state-legislature-repeal-the-tax-on-it-services

======
arthurgibson
Couple of relative posts:

[https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/4ac593aabcaf](https://medium.com/i-m-
h-o/4ac593aabcaf)

[http://www.fastcolabs.com/3015446/why-were-so-frustrated-
abo...](http://www.fastcolabs.com/3015446/why-were-so-frustrated-about-the-
massachusetts-software-tax)

